# Change of status study to visitors visa section 11(6)



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Please help me i currently have a study visa and i finished my studies and got a job offer. My husband has a prrmanent residence and i would like to change the status of my visa from study to visitors living with spouse and working. Can i change these contitions in South Africa or i have to go back to country of origin. Please help with advise


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Mommy1 said:


> Please help me i currently have a study visa and i finished my studies and got a job offer. My husband has a prrmanent residence and i would like to change the status of my visa from study to visitors living with spouse and working. Can i change these contitions in South Africa or i have to go back to country of origin. Please help with advise


You can do this in South Africa.


----------



## Mommy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you. It was a biy confusing because at homeaffairs they said i can and vfs call centre says get a relatives visa first or go back to your country and apply from there. Do you know anyone who has done it before


----------

